# Dads 205"+ (Low Fence) deer !!!!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

205+ Low Fence, Don Holdens monster!!!!!!!!!! With me and my son little Brett and Dad....... :camera: Chittim Ranch.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice deer congrats to your dad


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

solid deer! congrats


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Incredible deer. Congrats!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Love that 2nd picture, congrats on a great deer!!!!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Man O Man what a buck! Congrats on an amazing animal


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!! Congrats.!!! Thats a Great Trophy!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

What a deer. Congrats to dad. Great that three generations where there to celebrate. Great photos.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats to your dad, nothing would make me prouder than to see my dad take one of that caliber


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats cool to put your dad on something like that


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy cow, that is a monster!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations to Mr. Holden and the family be able to share such an incredible deer.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Mighty Nice Deer!
Three generations in one photo.. That's gonna be the one that the Kid likes in the whole scrapbook! Trust me on that!


----------



## GringoOutdoors (Nov 5, 2010)

That last picture is awesome! Definitely frameable.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*agree with above on the 3 generation photo hope to see one with granson an his first deer with dad an grandpa CONGRATS on a beautiful buck*


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Mighty fine trophy!


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Great job there Critter Gitter. Putting your dad on a deer like that is wonderful.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Great pics, That's 2cool . man that's a buck of a lifetime ,what a MONSTER. congrats to your dad and your family.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's good stuff


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, that is truely awsome


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!!! That pic of ya'll is awesome! Tell pops congrats.:cheers::cheers:

How old was that deer??


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Nice deer. Congrats!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*BOY!!...."What a Smoker Deer".....Good Solid Buck.....CONGRATS to your Dad*


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow!!!

Congrats to your pops.


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Whata stud! Great deer, Awesome pics, congrats out to your dad, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Sweet mother- way to go


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Buck of a lifetime there - congrats to your Dad!


----------



## beto1 (Apr 26, 2010)

sweet, congrats


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

great buck.....congrats


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Beautiful south texas buck.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Great pics! Congrats to you and your family on that deer.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

wacker said:


> WOW!!! That pic of ya'll is awesome! Tell pops congrats.:cheers::cheers:
> 
> How old was that deer??


 The deer was 9 years old he was a 185 14 pt 2 years ago and fell to a 150 9 pt last year he came back this year better than we had even dreamed of !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to every one for all the kind words when i get better signal ill post a video of the shot and the hunt but im having a hard time even getting on line here at the ranch........... Capt. Ahab Brett:work:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is some pics from the day before........ Brett


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jeez 9 1/2 his molars must have been down into the jaw, nice buck...WW


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

If I ever shoot a buck that big, which will probably be never, I'd never shoot another "trophy" again. It'd be all Culls and Does, Fo Sho! Congrats to your pops Brett!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats, what a beast.....


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

That's a slob for sure... I imagine the apricot brandy was flowing after that one


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

capttravis said:


> That's a slob for sure... I imagine the apricot brandy was flowing after that one


 You know it.. LOL


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice Animal


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats a great deer!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

That is one Fine "Toad" of a S. Texas Buck. Congrats to your Paw.:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Some trail cam pics from this week......


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow that is a pig! Congrats to your dad!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

You did good, wish my son would do something like that for his old man. He probably would if he had a chance. Great deer!


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Those new pics are all kinda of unique looking bucks. I really like that number 3/4 pic


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Low Fence


How many strands of barbed wire?


----------



## creepingsquid (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe in Jan. Gotta get electronics done first(Death to Raymarine). Congrats to your father.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Kudus to you for doing this for your dad!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

I heard the neighbors were hunting that buck...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Grande Venado said:


> I heard the neighbors were hunting that buck...


 That one lived alittle to far inside the ranch for them to get him..... LOL It would be almost impossible to raise a deer like that around those fellas... Anyway it is low fence and Ill just have to keep trying to keep the deer we are watching as far away from that corner as pos !


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Good of you to let your dad take him. I am too young to take a deer like that. It would ruin me for life! Imagine trying to top that one.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I'd have to shoot him on the run...even if he's standing still...terrific deer!


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

WHat a deer!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

absolutely awesome deer!!

congrats to you and your Father...


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome deer


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> 205+ Low Fence, Don Holdens monster!!!!!!!!!! With me and my son little Brett and Dad....... :camera: Chittim Ranch.


You may call me pig headed lol but out of the three 200" deer I've watched on the ranch Mr Don yours is still my favorite.. I just hope the big one still shows up!!

Captshayne.com


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Unbelievable buck, congrats!


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome Broad!! 3 generations I am so happy for your dad and more so for your son that pic will be forever


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! Made him a happy man...


----------

